#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Concerned about Internet surveillance?

## Shana

*Hey all,

In this era, feeling like the Internet and mainly Facebook knows quite a lot about you, more than you do yourself is an unavoidable feeling.
All those advertisements, preferences, recommendations and all those non-sense following you to each and every site by analyzing your browsing data!That has taken the meaning out of privacy.
Now, if you want to get out of the Internet surveillance problem, I've narrowed down some methods for you to follow.*

*1.Use a VPN. There're a lot of free VPN services out there like Windscribe, Hide.me , PrivateTunnel and more.

2.Use a different browser if you're a Chrome user. Go for secure browsers like Tor , Brave , Epic Privacy Browser etc.

3.Block the ads, because most of the ads place a lot of cookies and unwanted files to track you.
-Use ad blockers as AdBlock, NoScript , Privacy Badger , uBlock Origin etc.

4.Secure your messages via Off-the Record messaging. You can use Pidgin and Adium to secure your messages.
*
*Any other software you know other than this to make sure of your privacy, let me know in the replies!*  :bye:

----------


## Bhavya

> *Hey all,
> 
> In this era, feeling like the Internet and mainly Facebook knows quite a lot about you, more than you do yourself is an unavoidable feeling.
> All those advertisements, preferences, recommendations and all those non-sense following you to each and every site by analyzing your browsing data!That has taken the meaning out of privacy.
> Now, if you want to get out of the Internet surveillance problem, I've narrowed down some methods for you to follow.*
> 
> *1.Use a VPN. There're a lot of free VPN services out there like Windscribe, Hide.me , PrivateTunnel and more.
> 
> 2.Use a different browser if you're a Chrome user. Go for secure browsers like Tor , Brave , Epic Privacy Browser etc.
> ...


thank you for sharing this much needed information

----------


## Shana

> thank you for sharing this much needed information


You are welcome.

----------


## Assassin

And It's better to use Password Manager to avoid auto filling option to make secure the passwords. You can use *Dashlane*, *Lastpass*, *Keepe*r to protect your passwords.

----------


## Shana

> And It's better to use Password Manager to avoid auto filling option to make secure the passwords. You can use *Dashlane*, *Lastpass*, *Keepe*r to protect your passwords.


That's a useful tip assasin! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## MDilbara

Nice post @gobi. I would like to add the following to the post. Hope this would be useful 


I like to add Proton VPN for list, as it's very trustworthy and I have using it for years. Coz there are so many scam VPNs available, beware when selecting one. There are stories, people try to protect themselves with a VPN, and get compromised by the VPN itself .We actually cannot say to switch from Chrome or any browser. But it's better to use a secure browser. Even Chrome has "Incognito" and other browsers also have Private Browsing", but it can't achieve full anonymity. Connecting to the Tor network would be appreciated, but you may face performance issues.I would like to recommend "Signal" as my personal preferred secure messaging app. But any app which is having End-to-End Encryption (E2EE) can be mostly trusted.I also like to add an End-toEnd Encrypted Email service to be more safer with emails. Again I recommend Proton Mail for that.Finally, always try to read the privacy policy of all the applications or instances you face.

----------


## Shana

> Nice post @gobi. I would like to add the following to the post. Hope this would be useful 
> 
> 
> I like to add Proton VPN for list, as it's very trustworthy and I have using it for years. Coz there are so many scam VPNs available, beware when selecting one. There are stories, people try to protect themselves with a VPN, and get compromised by the VPN itself .We actually cannot say to switch from Chrome or any browser. But it's better to use a secure browser. Even Chrome has "Incognito" and other browsers also have Private Browsing", but it can't achieve full anonymity. Connecting to the Tor network would be appreciated, but you may face performance issues.I would like to recommend "Signal" as my personal preferred secure messaging app. But any app which is having End-to-End Encryption (E2EE) can be mostly trusted.I also like to add an End-toEnd Encrypted Email service to be more safer with emails. Again I recommend Proton Mail for that.Finally, always try to read the privacy policy of all the applications or instances you face.


Thank you MDilbara. In fact I've often heard of Proton mail, but never bothered to go in deep. Thank you for bringing it to attention.

----------

